# Best Stereo-Busting Recordings?



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm always looking for more recordings to give my sub-woofer indigestion. 
Copland - "Fanfare for the Common Man" (Gerard Schwartz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra): the kettledrums rattle the rafters
Nicolas de Grigny - "Récit De Tierce en taille" (Jean Guillou from "The Great Organ of Saint Eustache"): There's a 32-foot pipe on this organ that produces a 16Hz fundamental which is more FELT than heard. Supposedly the John Wanamaker organ in Philadelphia has a 64-ft 8Hz pipe, but I can't find any recordings of it
Eugene Bozza - "Burlesque for Contrabassoon" (Susan Nigro): the contra has a nice fart-like quality to it
Gerard Hoffnung - "Disconcerto for Piano & Orchestra" (David Owen Norris/Philharmonia Orchestra): a variety of sound effects and a really stunning recording
Sofia Gubaidulina - "Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings" (Valeri Popov/Russian State Symphony Orchestra): some of the massed "low strings" are really impressive

In general I have found the early (1985) Telarc sonic spectaculars (Tchaikovsky's "1812" with real cannons, Strauss's "Explosions Polka" with real shotguns) to have clipped waveforms when viewed on a digital workstation, so built-in distortion doesn't count.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Most any Berlioz - Requiem recording will make you proud of your soundsystem. Although I found that, for example, DGG CD with Berliners/Levine has clipped waveforms in some places. A pity, it's a great performance. Good careful remastering would be most welcome.

Also look for Khatchaturian - Symphony No. 3 with BBC Phil (Chandos), indigestion for the whole range of speakers is guaranteed.

You can add to your Gerard Schwarz collection a newer Telarc CD of Hovhaness' Symphony No. 50. Just warn your neighbors before listening to the last movement, will you?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Messiaen - Et Expecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum.....
"The Gong show"!!
Great workout for the system...


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Excellent sound


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

What the _Hekla_ ... nothing by Jón Leifs?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Azol said:


> You can add to your Gerard Schwarz collection a newer Telarc CD of Hovhaness' Symphony No. 50. Just warn your neighbors before listening to the last movement, will you?


Thanks for the recco -- I have "Mount St. Helens" by SSO on Delos. Is there one on Telarc as well?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

NoCoPilot said:


> Thanks for the recco -- I have "Mount St. Helens" by SSO on Delos. Is there one on Telarc as well?


Yes, this one, only with Royal Liverpool PO


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Ah, non-SSO. I listened to it online. Sounds a lot like the SSO version, unsurprisingly.


----------

